# arm usage



## Percy (Jun 11, 2007)

I have noticed I am using a lot of my left arm in the backswing which I believe can be quite detronmental. I am right handed and I think I am pushing the club away with my left arm in the turning. Could anyone please help 

Percy


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Percy said:


> I have noticed I am using a lot of my left arm in the backswing which I believe can be quite detronmental. I am right handed and I think I am pushing the club away with my left arm in the turning. Could anyone please help
> 
> Percy


This reads like what I was doing recently, so are you pushing or slicing the ball right? if you are that could indicate what is called coming over the top which brings the club outside to inside which opens the face of the club and putting spin on the ball.

What I did was take the club back to what I think is a 3/4 swing and it's working for me now. Let me know if I'm understanding you correctly. I'm one of the biggest duffers going.


----------



## Percy (Jun 11, 2007)

*Much Appreciate*

Thank you for that advice BT because I have always had that "John Daly" over the top swing to my game. Cheers dude


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Percy said:


> Thank you for that advice BT because I have always had that "John Daly" over the top swing to my game. Cheers dude



I think I'm starting to get his physique


----------

